# Williams Fasteners & Record Ridgeway - Sheffield - June 2012



## urbex13 (Jun 4, 2012)

Just a couple of Sheffield's smaller sites for your viewing pleasure! I've explored both of these a fair few times and have managed to get some shots I'm happy with so I thought I'd share!

Williams Fasteners

Williams Fasteners is a trading name of Williams Brothers, which was founded in 1870 by George Williams and describes itself as the "leading UK suppliers of Industrial Fasteners and Fixings and Precision Engineered Special Fasteners". They have five branches in England and Wales and are headquartered in Sheffield. Their current HQ on the Tinsley Industrial Estate replaced this old works near Kelham Island, a part of the city which has seen the relocation of most of its previous heavy industry over the past fifteen years. Williams Brothers relocated in 1997; the site has seen some demolitions as well as some fire damage. Despite this there are some pretty little rooms in here and some nice period features.













































Record Ridgeway

The works on Shepherd Street were founded by William Ridgeway in the 1930s. William Ridgeway merged first of all with Record Tools in 1974. Record were another Sheffield company who were renowned for the quality of their vices and industrial clamps. Following the merger with Record Ridgway Tools Ltd and was made up off 14 UK Companies with 5 overseas companies. The remaining packaging in the works refers to Record Marple which was a brand formed with the merger of the Record Ridgeway and Marple companies (which was part-owned by Record and and Ridgeway respectively before their merger). Marple made various woodworking tools. Record Ridgway was taken over by the Swedish hardware manafacturer AB Bahco in 1982. Although a management buyout led to the company reverting to British ownership in 1985 the company struggled financially and following administration was acquired by U.S. based Irwin Tools in 1998 who've moved production to China in recent years.























































Cheers for looking, going back home in the next few weeks so expect some Kent stuff from me! Constructive criticism in welcome ​


----------



## mookster (Jun 4, 2012)

Absolutely love Phlegm's graffiti, I'd come to Sheffield just to see them...


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jun 4, 2012)

i like this and the way you look at it..great photos


----------



## urbex13 (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks guys. I've been trying to find more and more of Phlegm's stuff recently, there's some absolutely incredible work around the place!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 4, 2012)

Great photos I thought they brought the best out of the site and the graffiti well that is always just amazing.


----------



## st33ly (Jun 4, 2012)

Really nice pics! That last bit of Art/Graffiti must have taken ages, so detailed. Love it


----------



## urbex13 (Jun 11, 2012)

It's by an artist who goes by the pseudonym phlegm, there was a lot of his stuff on the Derelict Places facebook group not too long ago! Thanks everyone


----------



## NitroNinja (Jun 11, 2012)

ace pics looks a great splore


----------



## urbex13 (Jul 4, 2012)

Cheers mate


----------



## kehumff (Jul 4, 2012)

Great pictures, great explore, and amazing graffiti


----------



## Edwardioo (Jul 4, 2012)

awesome pics
love the graffiti in these pics to!


----------



## Judderman62 (Jul 5, 2012)

nice shots. I love Phlegm's stuff too


----------



## TK421 (Jul 5, 2012)

Yeah, great photos mate. That last one is a stunner!


----------



## sonyes (Jul 6, 2012)

You really have a good eye for a pic, some really excellent shots there, especially like the 'chair' 

As for the graffiti, well that's just amazing!

Nice explore


----------



## nelly (Jul 6, 2012)

Brilliant, love the processing, I wish I was brave enough to delve into the 'moody' side of editing


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jul 6, 2012)

Great pics! The last one is a cracker


----------



## SpaceCowboyOne (Jul 9, 2012)

*Great shots*

Love it. Love that urban art, saw that artists work in another explore last year in Sheffield at an old tram place (cant remember name!). 

Great last shot


----------



## urbex13 (Jul 30, 2012)

Cheers everyone, the graffiti makes both of these sites, particularly the latter. Thanks nelly, this has all been something of a learning curve for me, urbex came way before photography for me but I've been pushing myself to get better with my camera and editing for the past three or so years. I do enjoy tweaking stuff (maybe a bit much) but I haven't had anyone complain yet so it must be alright!


----------



## Pedrfardd (Aug 3, 2012)

Blimey - good stuff !


----------



## urbex13 (Aug 5, 2012)

Thanks mate!


----------

